# Seeds in Watermelon



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper eats a lot of watermelon and I try my best to pick out all the seeds but sometimes I think I've gotten them all and then I find a few teeny tiny ones I missed. Are watermelon seeds toxic like apple seeds or are they ok. I would buy seedless watermelon but can't always find it.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't think they are toxic like apples. The white seeds should just go through, I'd try to pick out the black ones. My vet said it was ok for her to eat, but just a few bites.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't know, try thin pieces, rather than chunks so you can find them easier.


----------

